# Problem with photos



## tweedee (Sep 14, 2005)

ok, in the member photos I down loaded a picture that somehow showed up on the site twice. can anyone tell me how to remove one of the pictures?.


----------



## MJ (Sep 14, 2005)

You can ask a Site Helper to remove that. I can get that duplicate removed for you.


----------



## tweedee (Sep 14, 2005)

Thank you...........can you also remove another picture that i posted as my son and his daughter ? (it's not the photo i thought it was)       SORRY


----------



## MJ (Sep 14, 2005)

tweedee said:
			
		

> Thank you...........can you also remove another picture that i posted as my son and his daughter ? (it's not the photo i thought it was) SORRY


Yes I can. Consider it done.


----------



## tweedee (Sep 14, 2005)

THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU


----------



## tweedee (Sep 14, 2005)

Hey    I think I'm getting the photo thing figured out


----------

